# Cygolite 1700 OSP and Cygolite Tridenx 1300 xtra



## dalhopgood (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello Friends,

So, these two lights are really peaking my interest but I have not seen too many reviews on them. On the topic of Cygolite, I think that they are pretty good products, but I was curious if you all had any experience/preference between the two. I want to get a long lasting, high power light for night rides but I want to get a good quality product. How bout the L&M TAZ 1200...? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
D


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

For whatever reason Cygolite doesn't like their products to be reviewed and on this forum don't seem to have a big following at least not since the 2009 version of the Triden-X 600 which if I remember had lots of positive feedback and in fact was the reason why I bought mine. The new 1300 lumen version should be sweet.

A buddy of mine has the Centauri 100OSP older version and he likes it quite a bit though I know he would like the new one your referring to with 1700 lumens.

Based on you question it sounds like your looking for just one light??? I strongly recommend two separate systems for safety as you would have a back up if one light failed deep in the woods. Two having a light on you bars creates shadows of uneven ground rocks dips etc, while a helmet light will help you light up exactly where your looking such as tight switchbacks etc.

If in your budget get both,,, otherwise there are many other less expensive products that you can get,,, but get two!!:thumbsup:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah ... old thread I know. I recently upgraded an old TridenX 600 to a TridenX 1300. The 1300 on high makes the 600 in boost look like a camping light. The newer mounting brackets are still much better. It's also American made (as I understand).

Still no headband options. I would like to see this light in the MTBR test. I suspect that it is comparable to the Glo-Worms at a lower price.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I think the Cygolite products are pretty honest in their lumen claims. I remember comparing my triden X 600 with three P-4 emitters with a Lupine Piko 550 lumen version two XPG-R5's, and the Triden X was every bit as bright.


----------

